# Who doesn't mind the nightwakings and nursings?



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I rarely visit this board because it always seemed so negetive to me.







: DD is almost 3, still nurses to sleep. Is a frequent nightwaker, she's down to about 3 times a night,







as compared to every hour the first 2 years of her life. She's a bed hogger, she kicks me anytime I get within an inch of "her space".







And you know what, I don't mind any of it, I love sleeping with her, nursing her in the middle of night (although every 45 minutes was excessive







), and I love being the only one that can put her to sleep every night; it's our special time to relax and reconect, plus I get to read.







I know I'm not the only one here that is happy with the nighttime parenting, where are the others?


----------



## nicolena (Oct 10, 2005)

hi! i do love it most of the time, and i dream of the day there's just one little little to nurse all night. in fact, what got me through some initial hard times breastfeeding was the image i had of myself sidelying with an infant and drifting off to sleep. it's when the sleep is too long in coming or interrupted every 5 minutes that i feel negative. and i guess that's when i post new threads, looking for advice/sympathy (tho i just found this site, so i haven't posted much).

but, especially at this time of year, i'd love to read some gratitude posts! my favorite is when my 11.5 month twins girls can barely keep their eyes open through dh's and my reading of goodnight moon. and baby snores! baby snores are delicious. i don't know how people let go of their babes enough to let them sleep in a crib all the time. (my girls have never been in a crib, but if they wated to take naps alone *sometimes* i might be down with that







).

anyway, i agree it's great to have this special time, and i know the only thing i'd regret is not enjoying it more while it's happening!

mehera


----------



## GabeMom (Aug 17, 2005)

I love it. I sleep great; he sleeps great; and we get to wake up, snuggle, and fall back to sleep together several times a night. I hate the thought of not having his little body right there all night. The only problem is that dh is a light sleeper, but with a huge bed and earplugs, he's being a trooper and I think we're all happy!


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Yup, I love it, too! Even when she wakes up and actually wants to get out of bed, I still love it, because that means she'll sleep later in the morning, when I sleep better. She's 18.5 months and still nurses to sleep and nurses who knows how many times during the night. I've never once counted, but I know it's at least 3 times, and I think closer to 5. And she hates covers on her, so I have to dress warmly and keep them off, she kicks me, etc. I just don't mind.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I never minded. And you know what? In the overall scheme of things, it's such a short period of time anyway.

My son has been in his own bed for a year now. He just turned 3. I never expected him to leave my bed that early, but he did.

I cherish the two years we slept together and miss the dearly. We still sleep together for his nap ... I don't know what I'll do when he gives that up! It's the only time I really get to hold and cuddle with him!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I do love it - most of the time. That said, I wasn't digging it for awhile there because dd2 was not quite transitioned out of my bed and dd3 would not sleep anywhere else but practically ON me and even though we have a big king size bed - it just wasn't working. We finally got dd2 to the point that she would fall alseep in our bed then we would move her to her room and she will sleep through the night so I get some solo cuddle time with dd3 (which is rare since she is #3 and gets little alone time with me) It was rough when she was going through the nursing 85 million times a night but since she's weaned, it has been such a sweet experience. I'm not the only one who can put her to sleep - dh can occasionally, but she prefers me







I've got another few years before I get my bed back - and that's ok with me


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I love our night time snuggles, thats OUR time, just DS and I and I love it. I love his sighs, how he reaches for me in his sleep. I love how he's never had to fully wake up during a night 'waking' I wake up the second he starts to stir and get him latched right on and he goes back to peaceful slumber.

I wish naps were a bit better, but hey *shrug*


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

I love it! DD is gradually transitioning to her own bed, and waking up in the wee hours and finding her NOT with me on nights she actually sleeps in her own bed most of the night is just wierd.


----------



## apriljoy (Sep 22, 2005)

I do love it. I love nursing him to sleep, and I love to see him all cuddled up to dh in the mornings. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## mom2evan (Feb 3, 2005)

My feelings are mixed, but as a WOHM, I generally find the nighttime snuggles and closeness to be well worth the sleep deprivation.

It isn't just that I like having DS close to me at night. I don't feel "right" if I wake and he isn't there. There have been a few occasions when DH will take him to the guest room around 3 or 4 a.m. if we are in a particularly horrendous sleep, or non-sleep cycle. I find that on the day following, DS and I don't seem to be as close or as in sync with each other.

And, of course, his little warm, snuggly body and milky breath are just delicious. Now that he is a busy little toddler, I do cherish the moments when he is cuddled sleepily in my arms.

And I love waking up with him in the morning. He always, always, always wakes with a smile. Now that he is starting to talk, he sits up, looks around sleepily, sees me, smiles, says "hi, mama!", then cuddles up to nurse before we both get up together (he grabs me by the shoulder and tries to push me out of bed).


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

I absolutely love sleeping with my children as well, its just the waking every 30 min is a bit excessive in my eyes, even if he woke every 2 hours I would be extremely grateful! But I still wouldn't have it any other way, we are now 4 in a bed as dh has finally decided to join us most nights!!!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I always wondered what the big deal was about getting babies to sleep through the night so young- when I say it doesn't bother me people look at me like I'm nuts- then I realized- if we didn't co-sleep I probably would be on my last nerve having to wake up enough to get out of bed, stumble, down the hall, sit in a chair, and feed him. People ask how many times he waked at night and I honestly don't know- maybe 1, maybe 3? I just don't wake up fully, it's like being on auto-pilot- open eyes, help him get to the nipple, doze









So I don't mind at all- I get frustrated when he won't go to sleep until 12 or 1am but the nightwakings- no problem


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

I *adore* sleeping with my little guy, and like the PP, i actually don't generally know how many times he nurses, i'm pretty sure its around 3ish per night, but it might be more... really, he kicks me, i stick a boob in his mouth, we all go back to sleep. Last night i woke up realizing he'd unlatched at some point, and so i got to roll over.

Can't imagine having to actually get out of bed. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I also don't mind the night time nursings







I would say he probably wakes up 1-2 times maybe 3 each night. Not sure really as I just roll over and he latches on. He is most likely my last baby so I cherish every moment, even if it means I get less sleep


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

I LOVE it and don't mind the night wakings at all- but ONLY because we co-sleep. I couldn't imagine how pooped I would be if I had to actually get up and function that many times in one night. I also have to admit that I have turned the clocks away from me so that I don't actually KNOW how frequently she wakes up...







Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Irisflame (Jun 30, 2005)

I adore co-sleeping and night nursing







...I dread a time when he leaves our bed. I can't possibly imagine not having him near my heart during the night, and I truely believe we all sleep much better having him close.

One of my very favorite things is when DS gets up in the morning and has a dried "milk mustache" all over his adorable little face







! It just gives me the fuzzies to see that.

This will be one sad mama when her little babe leaves the family bed....

Blessed Be!
Heidi


----------



## Emmom (Sep 11, 2005)

I love it love it love it.
I always thought that our night wakings were like some PPs described - my DS stirs and I immediately soothe him / get him to latch on, and we fall back asleep. But last night my DH had insomnia and watched as DS stirred, stirred, sat up, saw that my back was turned to him, and politely tapped me on the shoulder until I (eyes closed) rolled over for him to latch on. _Then_ we dozed off!


----------



## proud mama of 2 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love it







I love nursing her to sleep, crawling in bed next to her and her stirring and cuddling up to me, waking to nurse (however many times she decides too) and in the morning opening my eyes to her sitting at my head watching me sleep... just waiting for Mama to wake


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plummeting*
She's 18.5 months and still nurses to sleep and nurses who knows how many times during the night. I've never once counted, but I know it's at least 3 times, and I think closer to 5. And she hates covers on her, so I have to dress warmly and keep them off, she kicks me, etc. I just don't mind.









It's nice to hear of another 18 month old who still nurses a lot.










I've had my bad times with the family bed, but anything else was not an option, so we just went through it. DS changed his "routine" every week or so, so we knew anything would be changing soon.

I don't much like being hit in the *eyes* in the night, but if I REALLY minded I guess I could get out my eye shields they gave me after Lasik, couldn't I?


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

I love it. I adore it. I am wildly crazy in love with it. Mine just turned 3 and still nurses often, but it has slowed down some and it is so sad. He is down to like 5 times a day and I truly tear up at the thought of not having these magical moments anymore. I love sleeping next to him, when he wakes he yells "MAMA WAKE UP" but I pretend sleep until he kisses me. It is our daily game, one I know I will treasure for the rest of my life and after.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Actually, I always preferred night nursings with BeanBean; he was a major twiddler while he was awake, and was always popping off the nursie to look around and chat or whatever. At night, he would have half of a wah-wah (actually, he would usually start wiggling a bit and I'd wake enough to roll over before he even got to the fussing







), I'd stick a very full boob in his mouth and he'd nurse it flat in short order. I was relieved, he nursed well, there was no twiddling and no popping off to look around.







I always found our night nursing sessions were my favorites, and found them to be more restful and peaceful than our daytime sessions.







I was really bummed when he nightweaned.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

I also love, love, love cosleeping. I know that it is the perfect scenario for us. I worked nights after DS was born and I so missed sleeping with him! He stopped night nursing at a year or so... I worked nights for too long and he got used to the bottle, which he still takes at night. We still have our snuggles, though... I love being able to soothe him during the night without waking up fully.

My absolute favorite part of cosleeping is having him wake me up in the mornings. He's gone through a number of cute things, but his current one is fantastic. He drapes himself over my body and wiggles around until I open my eyes, then he jumps up and says, "There she is!" So cute.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

My sentiments exactly. I too have shyed away from here because it gets so negative.

My almost 18 month old DS has nursed to sleep every night, night wakings vary wildly from once to a million times, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE having him in bed with me and I feel so lucky we co-sleep for all the special cuddly moments. It's the easiest, most naturual wonderful thing in the world. DH feels the same way.

I have never once considered night weaning him or transitioning him to his own room -- my step mom asked me just tonight "is he STILL sleeping with you guys?"...
...we always joke that he will run screaming from our bed before we ever kick him out







We love it!


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

I couldn't imagine not co-sleeping and co-napping





















My only request would be that I could fall asleep during her naps


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

honestly, i love my DD'S night time waking and nursing, it one of my fav times. shes only 2 months right now but it seems to special to me







i get tired of hearing 'oh does she sleep through the night yet?' nope she doesnt and i hope she never does


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't know what I would do without co-sleeping! It is such a nice part of my day. DD is a three-time night nurser usually, once on the go-to-sleep boob, and twice on the other. Don't get me wrong, she does wake up sometimes and not want to go back to sleep, but I usually don't mind. She's been waking up in the morning lately saying, "Where's the car?", one of her new semi-rhetorical questions. How cute is that!
And my own *Reason Number 101 for Co-Sleeping*: About two weeks ago, I woke with a start in the middle of the night. I looked over at DD and she was not breathing. I watched for a few seconds, and still coud not see a rising and falling of her chest. I put my hand on her chest and she was cold, colder than I had ever felt her before(although she does not like the covers on her, and there were none on her that night). I started to shake her torso, and she immediately started breathing. Now, I don't know if she was just normally pausing in her breathing or if I had truly been awakened for the sole purpose to help DD breathe again. I will never know, but if it was not for co-sleeping...


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Wow, Samatha, definately a #1 reason to co-sleep.


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah, i don't mind it...some nights i do bc i'm very pregnant (due date is tomorrow LOL) so my body doesn't always cooperate, but mostly i really don't mind it. he's my little angel on earth...we had started to transition him to a twin bed (he'll be 3 in march and had been talking about wanting a big boy bed) but DH and I couldn't handle it. LOL!!! DH kept saying "but i miss him! i want him back!" so he's back in our bed...naptime he spends in his big boy bed sometimes, but not always...i sleep in a recliner in our bedroom right now bc of pelvic issues related to my pg, but i can't wait to get back in our big bed with my men....and soon we'll have a new little one to add to the mix!

i love sleeping with my whole family. i really and truly cannot imagine it any other way. i can't sleep when we're not all together. just doesn't feel right.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

I really miss it, there's nothing like seeing that tiny little face looking up at you in the AM


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I was thinking this same thing last night as I nursed ds to bed last night. He still wakes up somewhat frequently during the night. I don't mind though, since we're co-sleeping, I just roll over and nurse him, and don't really wake up. I guess though it's only been 7 months, maybe I'll feel differently in a few more months, who knows?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I also don't mind...and very much enjoy it, actually. I couldn't really tell you how many times a night he nurses. Most of the time he just roots over and I help him out. It could be anything from twice a night to all night long, really. I love it, I love co-sleeping, I don't mind getting half-woken to help him find the boob, none of it really bothers me. I am tired a lot of the time, but that's just the way it goes.
I love sleeping with my little cuddle bug, though. So does dh.


----------



## AtThePark (Aug 27, 2004)

I think it's the best part of parenting really. Like your reward at the end of the day - I can't imagine missing out on co-sleeping and night nursing.

I think I must be truly addicted because DS has recently weaned - I lost my milk at about 15/16 weeks and he was surprisingly not into comfort nursing (weirdo) and I'm so looking forward to night-nursing my new babe in April!

But I can't imagine having ds move to his own bed - he's such a snuggler! Then again I thought he was going to nurse until he was 5 or so - so what do I know!!


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

I love our family bed.Dd never kicks me -only dh! He recently had major back surgery so he's campng out in the spare room for a while.I don't mind the nightnursing at all.It's usually 1-3 times lately which is nothing compared to her infant days. I feel like i'm getting lots of sleep.When i wasn't a mommy sometimes i'd go to bed late and work the entire next day and then stay up late again only getting a few hours sleep some nights. Now i get to sleep so much more!There isn't much dd can do to bother me,What's the saying? She can do no wrong in my eyes!We recently turned her crib into a full bed and I was alittle upset at the idea of her moving out of my bed,but she still loves mommy's bed so I'm safe! We cuddle and kiss all the time and of course drink milk.What a blessing


----------



## flitters (Sep 18, 2003)

i love the night-time mothering, complete with wakings and nursings and rolling the little guy from side to side. that first smile of the morning is pure joy.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

My little guy is 4 weeks old. If we weren't co-sleeping I'd either have to get out of bed several times a night to feed him or endanger his life and health (and our sanity) by forcing him to cry it out. Instead he sleeps with his arm and cheek on my breast and I get to hear his sleep giggles and his nursing slurps. Am I tired? Oh yes! But I would be, anyway.


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Another positive vote for night nursies here!







Since I work and am a student, I don't get to see dd as much as I would like. I love it when she sighs after I latch her on and touches my face like, "Thanks Mom..." It is pure bliss...


----------



## nightfall (Sep 29, 2005)

I adore cosleeping, even though I get frustrated when I have to 'leave the party' downstairs to curl up with Munchy and nurse her to sleep. I never planned on cosleeping, actually, but it was SO right for us that anything else just seemed totally rediculous and a waste of time. And cuddling her little body to mine; falling asleep with her latched on and my arm draped over her, feels like everything is so perfectly right in the world. I know that I'll enjoy having my bed back, and being able to spend more quality time with my husband, but I'll miss these days too, and I'm building memories that I can hold onto forever.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie (Mar 24, 2005)

You know, I never planned on co-sleeping, I didn't even know there was a name for it. It just made sense to me to keep DD in bed with me when she would instantly wake up every time I tried to put her into the crib. The crib got a total of one hour of use for sleeping. I used to feel guilty that she was still sleeping with me. I thought babies were *supposed* to sleep in cribs. What a silly Mama I was!!!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Dd's only four weeks old (in 10 more minutes







), but dh and I both love having her in bed with us! I don't mind waking up (especially since I don't have to even get out of bed!) or nursing (now that the thrush isn't excruciatingly painful... for a while it was far from enjoyable, but that's not how it is normally). I like it actually... I'm needed and loved







and the more night nursing there is... the less chance of Aunty Flo returning to my house anytime soon (I hope!).

Actually... it's kinda weird because I laid her down a while ago on our bed to play for a few minutes with me right there and she conked out. She's still out (I'm in the room and our "bed" is a pallet on the floor) completely. This is the first time she's fallen asleep not in my arms or nursing... I'm kinda sad and kinda impressed both. I never put her down except to play with me right there (she likes to try to move around) so her falling asleep by herself is surprising to me...

love and peace.


----------



## anastasia51 (Apr 30, 2005)

I adore sleeping with DD. Shes such a hot little baby, gets a sweaty head and makes the sheet damp but she makes such a great bed warmer, and its cold here in England now. And she'll sleep alone for a little while so I can do other things while she heats up the bed for me








I can't imagine getting up to feed her, and it makes nighttime ECing easy with a potty at the side of the bed so we don't even have nappies to change.
And waking up to see her smiling at me or patting my face is a lovely start to the day.


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Even though I'm a mama who actually "gets up" with my babe, I love it too! She's in a co-sleeper and she wakes once a night to go potty and eat. I just love these times of dim lights and nursing. I get to read and gaze at my sweet angel and my georgous dh and just be thankful and content.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I love co-sleeping with my dd, it brings back all the nice childhood memories of the family bed. My dd even has the same spinning habits as my brother. As for the feedings, etc...I've always woken several times a night for a few minutes at a time, now I have company andcouldn't be happier.


----------

